# Someone has a birthday today...



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I wonder who it is??


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it me?! Have I forgotten?! Oh, not again!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

(I'm guessing...) Happy birthday, violadude! Are you old yet?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Happy birthday, Dale Earnhardt Jr.! 

Also, happy birthday, Giuseppe Verdi!


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

It's Krebs' birthday!

WOOHOO!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It's also the one-year anniversary of the airing of a particular cartoon...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Evgeny Kissin!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No! It was me! I have a birthday today!  Or yesterday depending on where you are in the world. 

I'm turning 20.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, dude!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

20, eh? Enjoy your youth, my son!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy birthday violadude! Hope school doesn't get you down on a day like today, don't let it!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

starthrower said:


> 20, eh? Enjoy your youth, my son!


It's fun to say that when you get the chance, eh? And for Viola's birthday here is a sexy picture of me in a Depends commercial:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Hey, happy birthday!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> No! It was me! I have a birthday today!  Or yesterday depending on where you are in the world.
> 
> I'm turning 20.


Oh. Oops.  (I knew that ) Happy birthday!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

World Violist said:


> Hey, happy birthday!


Where've you been?


----------

